# Towerhousing Angebote



## Radhad (21. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege meinen 2. Rechner auszulagern, um diesen als Gameserver, Webserver und/oder Datenserver zu nutzen. Allerdings ist das mit dem Towerhousing meist nur möglich mit einem Midi / Mini-Tower, ich hab allerdings nur nen älteren Big-Tower zur Verfügung. Ich hab mal schon bissl gegooglet, aber wollte auch mal hier Fragen, was ihr empfehlen könntet (für wenig geld und viel Traffic) in der Umgebung Düsseldorf / Solingen / Essen ?


Gruß Radhad

Als Beispiel hab ich dieses Angebot gefunden: http://www.fnh.de/?cat=towerhousing


----------



## Dr Dau (21. April 2006)

Hallo!

Das Problem ist, dass die Hoster die Tower i.d.R. nicht irgendwo in die Ecke stellen, sondern diese im Serverschrank unterbringen.
Wenn dort nun ein Bigtower rein soll, muss ein Zwischenboden rausgenommen oder aber zumindest versetzt werden.
Dieses bedeutet allerdings eine Platzverschwendung.
Ein Midi-/Minitower ist um die 45cm Hoch.
Wenn Dein Bigtower z.b. 75cm hoch ist, braucht er in der Höhe Platz für 2 Midi-/Minitower.
Da nun der Zwischenboden in der üblichen Höhe fehlt, wird neben Deinem Bigtower wahrscheinlich nur ein Midi-/Minitower untergebracht.
Somit nutzt Dein Bigtower also theoretisch den Platz für 3 Midi-/Minitower.
Wenn Du dazu bereit bist diesen Platz auch zu bezahlen, währe es sicherlich möglich sich ein individuelles Angebot einzuholen.

Da solche Dinge aber nicht zu den "Standardangeboten" der Hoster zählen, wirst Du hierzu wahrscheinlich auch keine Preise auf den Webseiten finden.
Ich würde Dir also empfehlen die Hoster anzurufen oder per eMail anzuschreiben um ein individuell auf Dich zugeschnittenes Angebot zu erfragen.
Machbar ist theoretisch alles..... sogar ein ganzer Serverschrank nur für Dich ganz alleine. 

Ich weiss ja nicht was alles in Deinem Bigtower verbaut ist, aber evtl. währe es auch eine Überlegung wert alles in einen Midi-/Minitower unterzubringen.
Da langt auch ein Billigtower für um die 20 €..... muss ja nicht gleich ein Designergehäuse sein. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2006)

Hi,

wenn du wirklich ein Bigtower-Gehäuse unterstellen möchtest, wird das mit Sicherheit sehr teuer werden. Die Tower-Regale sind genormt auf Midi-Tower-Größen. Dort passt ein Bigtower einfach nicht rein.

Solltest du wirklich ein Angebot bekommen, kannst du für den Preis ca. 4 - 5 Miditower unterstellen ... ich würde anregen, entweder alles in einen Midi-Tower umzubauen oder aber besser gleich in ein 1 bzw. 2 HE 19" - Gehäuse.

Grüße,
Arne


----------

